# Deutzie Plena



## Stoer (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo, 

der Strauch Deutzie Plena gilt ja als sehr wachstumsfreudig. Sie ist auch im ersten Jahr (2010) gut gewachsen. 
In diesem Jahr treibt sie nur von unten her neu aus, aber an den alten Ästen ist kein Neuaustrieb zu erkennen. 

Woran kann das liegen ? 
Ist sie wachtumsfreudiger wenn sie beschnitten wird und wenn ja, wann sollte man sie beschneiden. 

LG 
Peter .


----------



## Mulmig (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Deutzie Plena*

Hallo,

die Deutzie in meinem Garten ist schon sehr alt und unverwüstlich....also Geduld.
Evtl. hat sie im letzten Jahr noch die Gärtnereireserven "verschossen" und haust sich jetzt erst am Standort ein und/oder hat bissel Frost abgekriegt oder Trockenschaden im zeitigen Frühjahr. Junge Sträucher, wenn auch frosthart, brauchen im ersten Jahr oft leichten Winterschutz.
Schneiden nach der Blüte und nur wenn nötig. Erst mal würde ich sie wachsen lassen und nur Totholz rausnehmen. Für die Blüten lohnt es sich.

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------

